# FS : 75 gal complete set



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

This set includes Hagen tank : 48" x 18" x 20" = 75 gal
Homemade sturdy
black stand : 50" x 21" x 23 " ( L x W x H)
1 penguin 330 bio_wheel HOB filter
1 heater + glass lids + a 36" Marina single strip light 25 watts

ALL FOR $250.00. PICK UP IN RICHMOND.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Sale pending.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you making room for another monster tank, Peter  ??!!

Beautiful tank/stand - someone will be very happy with their purchase.
Shelley


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Not for sale now. Just found out I have another potentail discus mating pair in my main discus tank. Will temporarily use this set up to confirm their mating status.

Thank you for all your interests !!!!


----------

